# English-French Herp vocabulary



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I dunno if this is gonna be useful and in the right section .I made it myself for my forum and I thought if some of you happen to surf on Canadian,French,Swiss or Belgian sites,it could help:

-A-

Ability :capacité
Abcess :un abcès
Abrasive :abrasif
Accustomed :accoutumé ,habitué à
Ackie :surnom de Varanus acanthurus
AC vent :ventilateur électrique
Adder :une vipère
(to) Administer :administrer
(to) Aestivate :estiver ,état de léthargie estivale
Agamid :un agamidé
Aggressive :agressif
Air Flow :circulation de l’air
Amateur breeder :éleveur amateur
Ambient :ambiant
Amount :quantité
Amphibian :amphibie ,amphibien
Anaesthesia :anesthésie
Anole :un anolis
Anorexia :anorexie
Ant :une fourmi
Antibiotics :un antibiotique
Appetite :appétit
Arboreal :arboricole
Archipelago :archipel
(to) Arrange lacer ,aménager 
Artificial :artificiel ,artificial plant lante en plastique /artificielle ,artificial turf :gazon/moquette artificiel(le )
Authorities :les autorités
Autopsy :une autopsie
Average :moyen (en moyenne )

-B-

Baby food :des petits pots pour bébé
Back ,backside :dos ,face dorsale
Bacteria :une bactérie ,bacterial :bactérien
Balance :l’équilibre (alimentaire ) ,well-balanced :bien équilibré
Ball python ython royal
Bamboo :du bambou
(to) Bark :aboyer (barking gecko)
Bark (N) :l’écorce
Barren :désolé ,désertique (paysage )
Basin :un bassin
(to ) Bask :lézarder (au soleil );basking lamp ,lampe “point chaud”
Bath :un bain
Beach lage
Bearded dragon ogona viticeps
Beginner :débutant
Behaviour :comportement
Belly :ventre
Benignous :bénin
Birth :la naissance
(to ) Bite :mordre ,a bite :une morsure
Black widow :veuve noire
Blind :aveugle
Blue –tongued skink :Tiliqua sp.
Blood :le sang
Blood test :une analyse de sang
Bloodworm :un ver de vase
Body :le corps
Bone :de l’os,un os
Box Tortoise :Tortue -Boîte
Brain :le cerveau
Braining :technique pour les serpents anorexiques consistant à ouvrir le crâne (trépanation ) d’une proie morte 
Branches :les branches
(to) Breathe :respirer ,breathing :la respiration
(to) Breed :se reproduire
Breeding :la reproduction
Bright :brillant ,vive (lumière ,couleur )
Broad :large ;broad-spectrum :à large spectre
Bromeliads :des Broméliacées (plantes )
Brumation :hivernage, hibernation
Build :aspect physique
Bulb :une ampoule
Bull-frog :grenouille –taureau
Burmese python ython molurus bivittatus
Burn ,burning :une brûlure
Burrow :terrier (d’uromastyx ,de mygale…)
(to ) Burry ,burried :enterrer ,enterré
Butterfly agama :agame du genre Leiocephalus sp.

-C-

Cane :une tige (bamboo cane ,une tige de bambou )
Canned :en conserve
Canopy :la canopée
Capacity :l’équivalent de notre Certificat de Capacité
Carbon dioxide ioxyde de Carbone (CO2 )
Care :la maintenance
Care sheet :fiche d’élevage
Carnivorous :carnivore
Carribeans :les Caraibes
Caterpillar :chenille
CB ou Captive-Bred :né en captivité
Cement :du ciment
Ceramic heater :lampe céramique
Change :un changement
Chemistry harmacie
Chips :éclats ,copeaux
(to )Choke :s’étouffer ,manquer d’air ,suffoquer
Climate :le climat
Climbing ;qui grimpe
Clinging :adhésion à un support (lamelles des geckos ,pelotes des rainettes…)
Cloaca :le cloaque
(to ) Clean :nettoyer
Clutch :une ponte
Cricket :un grillon
Coarse :grossier (pour l’écaillure ),caréné
Coastal :côtier
Coated (pour les insectes ) :saupoudré (de calcium )
Cockroach ou Roach (fam. ) :blatte 
Coccidia :des coccidies (parasites unicellulaires )
Coconut :la noix de coco
(to ) Collect :ramasser (des spécimens )
Collarded lizard :Crotaphytus collaris
Colour ,Color :la couleur
Colo(u)ring :la coloration
Concrete : du béton
Constrictor :constricteur ,to constrict :faire l’action de constriction
Corn snake :serpent des blés (Pantherophis guttatus )
Courting :cour que les mâles font aux femelles
Claws :les griffes (clawed ,griffu)
Clay balls :les billes d’argile
Cliff :falaise
Cliff –dwelling :rupicole
Clip :une pince
Combs :les « peignes » des arachnides
Container : récipient (y compris aquariums et vivariums )
Cool :frais
Cool spot oint frais
Cooling :refroidissement
Cork oak :le chêne -liège
Crested gecko :Rhacodactylus ciliatus
Crevice (rock…) :crevasse
(to ) Croak :coasser
(to ) Cross –breed :faire des croisements (reproduction ,génétique )
(to ) Crush :écraser ,réduire en poudre
Cure :un soin ,un traitement
Curved :recourbé
Cycling :faire suivre un cycle saisonnier

-D-

Damp :très humide
Day :jour ,diurne
Day gecko helsuma
Day-and-Night cycle :cycle jour/nuit
Daylight :lumière du jour
Dark :sombre
Dart ;un dard
Data :des données
Decrease :diminution
Dead :mort
Deaf :sourd
Death :la mort
Decay :la décomposition
Deciduous :à feuilles caduques (arbres )
Defecate :déféquer
Deficiency :maque ,carence ,déficience
Dehydratation :déshydratation 
Dehydrated :déshydraté
Dermal :dermique ,relatif à la peau
Desert iguana ipsosaurus dorsalis
(to ) Deter :décourager (les prédateurs )
Diet :le régime alimentaire
(to ) Dig :creuser
Digger :fouisseur
Digestive :digestif
Diluted :dilué
Dim (pour une lumière ) :diffus
Disease :une maladie 
(to )Disinfect :désinfecter ,disinfectant :désinfectant
(to ) Display :exposer ,se dit d’un animal non manipulable qui est en terrarium pour la simple observation
Do-it-Yourself :bricolage ,bricoler
Drops :des gouttes
Drinking water :de l’eau potable
Dry :sec
(to ) Dry :assécher
Dull :terne
Dwarf :nain
Dwarf (bearded ) dragon ogona henrylawsoni
Dwarven gecko :Stenodactylus sp.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

E-

Ear :l’oreille
Earthworm :un ver de terre
Ecdysys :l’action de muer
Egg :œuf
Egg binding :la rétention d’oeufs
Egg-laying :la ponte
Electric wire :un fil électrique
Embedded :enfoui (les oeufs dans le substrat d’incubation )
Embryo :embryon
Emerald tree boa :Corallus caninus
Endangered :en voie de disparition
Enriched :enrichi (nourriture )
(to ) Escape :s’échapper ,s’évader
Evergreen :à feuilles persistantes (arbres )
Exam ,examination :une analyse ,un examen
Eye :l’oeil
Eye contact :contact visuel
Eyedrop :collyre

-F-

°F :degré fahrenheit (pour convertir les fahrenheit en celsius ,enlever 32 et multiplier par 5/9e) 
Family :une famille
Fan :ventilateur
Fast :rapide ;jeûne ,(to )… :jeûner
Fat :la graisse ,le gras ,les matières grasses
Fat –tail gecko :un Hemitheconyx (aussi African fat-tail )
Features :des caractéristiques
Feces :les excréments
(to ) Fertilize :fertiliser
Food :la nourriture 
Food item :une unité de nourriture (rongeur ,insecte ,végétal…)
Feeding :le nourrissage ,Feeding Dish :un plat à nourriture
Female :femelle
Femoral pores ores fémoraux
Fight :combat ,to fight :se battre ,combattre
Finger :un doigt
Filter :filtre (d’aquarium ,d’aquaterrarium )
Flat lat
Flattened :aplati
(to )Flee (away from ) :fuir 
(to ) Flick the tongue :darder la langue (serpents ,varans )
Fly :voler
Flying gecko :gecko volant (Ptychozoon sp. )
Foam : mousse (artificielle )
Fogger :appareil à brume
Fold :un repli (de peau )
Follower of civilization :se dit d’un animal fréquentant les zones habitées par l’homme (Hemidactylus frenatus ,Tarentola mauretanica…)
Foot (pluriel feet ) :environ 30,5 cm
(to) Forage for :se mettre en chasse de ,foraging for prey artir à la chasse
Fountain :une fontaine
Freshwater :l’eau douce ,d’eau douce
Frilled dragon :lézard à colerette (Chlamydosaurus kingii )
Fringed :frangé
Frog :une grenouille
Front :avant (pour les pattes )
Frozen (food ) :congelé
Fruit (mot invariable ) :des fruits
Fruitfly (pluriel –flies ) :drosophile
Fungus :les champignons ,la moisissure
Furnishing :aménagement ,décor du terrarium

-G-

(to) Gape one’s mouth uvrir grand la bouche /la gueule
Garter snake :un thamnophis
Gauze :de la gaze ,du grillage plastique
Gender :le sexe d’un animal ,d’un être humain
Genetics :la génétique (science ) ,adj. genetic :génétique
Genus :le genre (en classification )
Giant :géant
Giant mealworm :un morio (larve de coléoptère )
Gland :une glande
Glass :du verre
Glow :illuminer 
Goanna :mot australien (d’origine aborigène ) pour désigner les varans
Gopher snake ituophis sp.
Gravel :le gravier
Gregarious :grégaire
Greens :légumes ,parties vertes des végétaux
Gerbil :gerbille
Gravid :gravide , « pleine »
Grasshopper :sauterelle
Grassland rairie
Greenhouse :une serre
Green python :Morelia viridis
Ground :le sol
Ground-dwelling :terrestre
Ground sepia :de l’os de seiche broyé
Growth :la croissance
Guinea Pig :cochon d’Inde
Gums :les gencives
Gut-loading :le gavage 
Guts :les viscères ,les boyaux 


-H-

Habit :habitude
Handling :la manipulation
Hardy :résistant
(to ) Hatch the egg :éclore ,percer l’oeuf
Hatchling :nouveau –né,juvénile
Heating :le chauffage ,heating pad :un tapis chauffant ,heating cable :un câble chauffant
Heating aggregates :appareils de chauffage
Heart :le coeur 
Height :la hauteur
Helmeted chamaeleon :caméléon casqué (C. Calyptratus )
Helmeted gecko :gecko casqué (Tarentola chazaliae )
Hemipenal bulges :renflements hémipéniens 
Hemipene :hémipénis
Hermit crab :Bernard –L’Hermite
Herpetoculture :terrariophilie ou terrariologie
Herpetoculturist :terrariophile
Herptiles :les reptiles et les amphibiens
Hiding place :cachette
High :haut ,élevé
Hill :une colline
Hind :arrière (pour les pattes )
Hobbyist (reptile …) :un terrariophile
Hole :un trou
Hollow :creux
Honey :du miel
Hood :gallerie avec rampe pour éclairage (aquariums ,terrariums )
Hook :un crochet (pour la contention )
Hookworm :ascaris (ver parasite de l’intestin )
Horn :une corne
Horned :à cornes
Horned Devil hrynosoma sp.
Hot :chaud (très )
Hot spot oint chaud (= basking spot )
(to ) House :loger
Hue :un ton (de coloration )
Hunger :la faim
Hungry :affamé ,qui a faim
(to ) Hunt :chasser
Husbandry :élevage
Hygrometer :hygromètre
Hygrometry :hygrométrie

-I-

IBVD :MVCI ,maladie virale à corps inclus , »stargazer »
i.e. ar exemple
Iguana :un iguane
Ill-treated :maltraité
Inch :un pouce (environ 2,5 cm) ,abréviation :’’ ,3’’=3 pouces = 7,5 cm environ
Increase :augmentation
Incubator :incubateur
(to ) Incubate :incuber
Indoor(s) : (à l’ ) intérieur
Infectious :infectieux
Infra –red :infrarouge
(to ) Inhabit :habiter,être originaire de
Injection :une piqûre (acte médical )
Injured :blessé
Injury :blessure
Insectivorous :insectivore
Insular :insulaire
(to )Interbreed : (s’ ) hybrider
Intravenous :intraveineuse (injection )

-J-

Jacobson apparatus /’s organ :appareil/organe de Jacobson
Japanese Giant Newt :Megalobatrachus japonicus
Jaw :la mâchoire
Jugular :jugulaire
Jump :sauter

-K-

Kidneys :les reins
King Snake :Lampropeltis sp.


-L-

Lab(oratory ) :un laboratoire
Lack :un manque ,une carence
Lair (N) :antre
Larva ,pluriel larvae :une larve
Law :une loi
(to ) Lay eggs ondre des œufs
Layer :une couche
Leaf (pluriel ,leaves ) :une feuille (d’arbre)
Leaf( )muck :tapis de feuilles en décomposition
Leaf –tail gecko :Uroplatus sp.
(to )leap :sauter (pour une grenouille )
Legs :les pattes
Length :la longueur
Leopard gecko :gecko léopard
Leopard Tortoise :Geochelone pardalis
Liana :une liane 
Lichenous :couvert de lichens 
Lid :couvercle ;les paupières ;lid geckos ,les eublépharinés
Lidless :sans paupières
Life expectancy :voir lifespan
Lifespan :espérance de vie
Lifestyle :moeurs
Lighting :l’éclairage
Lighting unit :ballast (boîtier complet ) pour néon
Limbs :membres ,pattes
Live ,living :vivant
Live plant :une vraie plante
Liver :le foie
Lizard :un lézard
Lock :une serrure
Locust :criquet (migrateur )
Low :faible ,bas
Lungs :les poumons


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

-M-

Madagascan :malgache (de Madagascar )
Maggot :un asticot
Malignous :maligne
Mammal :un mammifère
Man –eater :mangeur d’hommes
Marking :marque ,motif 
Marsh :marécage
Mat :tapis (heating mat ou heating pad ,tapis chauffant )
(to ) Mate :s’accoupler ,mating :l’accouplement
Mature :apte à la reproduction
MBD :Metabolic Bone Disease :Ostéofibrose nutritionnelle 
Medium :moyen (medium –sized ,de taille moyenne )
Meadow plankton :insectes recueillis avec un filet dans la nature ,”plancton agricole”
Mealworm :un ver de farine (larve de Tenebrio molitor )
Metal Vapour Discharge Lamp :lampe à vapeur de mercure
Meeting :une réunion ,une bourse (aussi Convention ou Con )
Mimesis :le mimétisme ,le camouflage
Mimicry :camouflage
Minerals :minéraux ,sels minéraux
Minute :minuscule ,précis
(to ) Mislead :tromper (un prédateur )
Mist :le brouillard ,to mist :vaporiser ,pulvériser
Misting unit :un brumisateur
Mite :un acarien ,un arthropode parasite
Moist :humide ,moîte
Moisture :humidité
Monitor (lizard ) :un varan
Monthly :mensuel
Moorish gecko :Tarentola mauretanica
Morph :une forme de coloration particulière ,ou de taille
Moss :la mousse
Mould :humus
Mountain :une montagne ,de montagne
Mouth :la gueule ,la bouche
Mulch :substrat se présentant sous forme “hachée “
Mouse (pluriel mice ):Souris
Mucous membrane :les muqueuses

-N-

Narrow :étroit
Neck :le cou
Needle :une aiguille
Neon tube :un tube néon
Nerves :les nerfs
Nervous :nerveux
Nesting mouse (plur.mice ) :synonyme de « pinkie »
Nesting box :boîte de ponte
New caledonia :Nouvelle -Calédonie
Nocturnal :nocturne
Nostrils :les narines
Noxious :toxique
Newt :un triton


-O-

Omnivorous mnivore
Order :un ordre (en classification ) ;une commande (to order ,commander )
Organic food :de la nourriture « bio »
Outdoor(s) : (à l’ ) extérieur 
Overcrowded :surpeuplé
Overheating :surchauffe
Oviposition onte 
Ovoviviparous vovivipare
Oz (abbréviation de Ounce ) :environ 28 grammes


-P-

Pair :couple
Pairing :accouplement
Palm tree almier
Pane :un panneau (de bois ,de verre )
Parasite :un parasite
Patch :une tache
Pattern :un motif
Patternless :sans motifs
Pellets :des granulés
Pen pal box :fauna box (USA)
Permit :un permis (d’importation /exportation )
Pests :les animaux nuisibles
Pet :animal domestique ,pet trade :le commerce des animaux de compagnie
Pet dealer :vendeur en animalerie
Pet shop :animalerie
Phased hasé
Pharmacopeia harmacopée
Phospholcalcic ratio ,balance :rapport phosphocalcique
Piglet orcelet
Pill :cachet ,pilule
Pinkie :souriceau rose nouveau-né
Pipe :un tuyau
Piscivorous iscivore
Plain :une plaine
Poikilothermous :ectotherme ,dont la température du corps dépend du milieu ambiant
Poisonous :vénéneux
Pollinisator ollinisateur ,qui disperse le pollen pour la fécondation des plantes à fleurs
Pond :mare ,étang
Potting soil /potting compost :substrat des plantes d’appartement en pot
Pound (unité de poids ) livre =0,455 kg
Power :la puissance (électrique ,par exemple,exprimée en watts )
Predator :un prédateur
Pregnant :gravide
Prehensile réhensile ,qui sert comme un membre (queue de certains geckos )
(to ) Prey upon :se nourrir de 
Prerequisites :conditions préalables nécessaires (à la reproduction )
Pressure ression
Prey :une proie
Price rix
Price list :tarif
Probe : sonde (de thermostat )
Protected rotégé
Protein :des protéines
Protozoan :un protozoaire
Protruding rotubérant
Publishing :une publication
Pump :une pompe (d’aquarium )
Pupil :la pupille
(to) Purchase :acheter ,faire l’acquisition de

-Q-

Quarantine :la quarantaine

-R-

Rabbit :lapin
Rack :batterie (de tiroirs ,de terrariums…)
Radiation : rayonnement (lumineux ,solaire ,ect )
Rainfall :les précipitations
Rainforest :forêt tropicale ou pluviale 
Range :zone de répartition
(to ) Range :être réparti
Rank :rang (dans le système de classification des espèces )
Rattlesnake :un crotale
Regenerated tail :queue de repousse
Regulation :une loi ,un règlement
Rear :arrière ,élevage (des jeunes ) to rear ,élever
Related :apparenté
Requirements : besoins ,en termes de maintenance et d’élevage
Resting period ériode de repos
Retailer :un détaillant
Ribs :les côtes (os )
Rickets :rachitisme ,carence en vitamine D3
Rise :augmentation
Ritual :rituel
Rock :rocher
Rocky :rocheux
Rodent :un rongeur
Room temperature :température ambiante de la pièce d’élevage ,sans chauffage additionnel
Root :une racine
Rough green snake :Opheodrys sp.
(to ) Rot ourrir,se décomposer 
Round :rond
Rounded :arrondi
Running water :l’eau courante

-S-

Safety :la sécurité
Salamander :salamandre
Salmonella :des salmonelles
Sample :un échantillon ,un prélèvement (pour analyse )
Sand :le sable
Saltwater :marin ,d’eau salée
Saltwater turtle :tortue marine
Savannah :savanne
Scales :les écailles
Scalation :l’écaillure
Scarce :épars ,rare ,distribué de façon inégale
Screen :du grillage plastique
Scrub :un buisson
Seasonal :saisonnier
Season :une saison
Seed :une graine
(to ) Send :envoyer ,sending :l’envoi
Serrated :aux contours découpés
Severe :grave
Shade mbre ,shaded mbragé
Sharp ointu ,acéré (dents )
Shedding :la mue
Shell :coquille ,carapace (de tortue )
Shelter :un abri
Shipping :l’envoi ,l’expédition
Shore :rivage
Sibling : « cousin » dans le sens d’espèce voisine
Silicon glue /sealer:de la colle silicone/joint silicone
Silk :la soie (naturelle ,d’araignée…)
Single –celled :unicellulaire
Size :la taille
Sexed :sexé
Shallow eu profond
Shape :la forme
Skeleton :le squelette
Skin :l’épiderme ,la peau 
Skink :un scinque
Slime :mucus (des amphibiens )
Slough :mue
Sloughing troubles :les problèmes de mue (dysecdysis )
Slow :lent ,slow –moving :aux mouvements lents
Smell dorat ,(mauvaise ) odeur 
Smooth :lisse
Snail :un escargot
Snake :un serpent
Snout :le museau
Soaked :trempé ,détrempé
Soft :doux,mou
Soil :de la terre
Species ( mot invariable ) :une espèce
Spectrum :le spectre (de rayonnement ,ex :spectre lumineux )
Sperm :le sperme
Spider :une araignée
Sphagnum :la sphaigne
Spine :l’épine dorsale ,ou une épine
Spiny –tail lizard :un uromastyx ,un fouette -queue
Spike :épine
Sponge :une éponge ,spongious :spongieux
Spot :un point
Spotlight :un spot chauffant
Spring :source (d’eau )
Starvation :la famine
Starving :souffrir de famine
Sting iqûre (d’insecte )
Stomach :l’estomac
(to ) Store :emmagasiner 
Stone :une pierre 
Straits :détroit
(to ) Stretch :étendre (s’ )
Stripe :une rayure ,striped :rayé
Stout :costaud ,fort ,imposant
Suborder :un sous –ordre
Subspecies :une sous –espèce
Subfamily :une sous -famille
Substrate :le substrat
Succulents lantes « succulentes « (proches des cactus )
Suction cup :une ventouse
Suitable :adapté ,convenable
Sulfamid :sulfamide (famille de médicaments ,entre autres contre les coccidioses )
Sun rays :les rayons du soleil
(to ) Supplement :donner des suppléments
Supply :réserve (d’eau ,de nourriture…)
Supplier :fournisseur ,commerçant
Survival :la survie
SVL =Snout-Vent Length ,longueur museau-cloaque
(to ) Swallow :avaler
Swamp :marais
Synthesis :la synthèse
Syringe :seringue

-T-

Taenia :ténia
Tail :la queue
Tarantula :une mygale
Taste :le goût
Tegu :téju (Tupinambis sp. )
Temperate :tempéré
Terrarium background :décor de fond de terrarium ,poster…
Terra typica :territoire précis sur lequel une espèce a été découverte
Thawed :décongelé
Thermal gradient :gradient thermique
Thermometer :thermomètre
Thick :épais
Thigh :cuisse
Thin :fin ,maigre
Thirst :la soif
Throat :la gorge
Thursting :coupant
Tick :une tique
Tide :la marée
Timer rogrammateur ,minuteur
TL =Tail Length ,longueur de la queue
Tip :la pointe
Tissues :les tissus (au sens biologique )
Toad :un crapaud
Toe rteil
Tweezers inces (en métal )
Tongue :la langue
Tooth ,pluriel teeth :les dents
Tortoise :une tortue de terre
Tracks :des traces 
Trade :commerce
Treacherous :traître ,trompeur ,dangereux
Treatment :un traitement (médical ,vétérinaire )
Treaty :un traité
Tree-dwelling :arboricole
Tree frog :une rainette ,une grenouille arboricole
Treetop :la cîme des arbres
Trunk :un tronc (d’arbre )
TSD (Temperature Sex Determination ) :températures d’incubation donnant soit des mâles ,soit des femelles
Turf :gazon ou tourbe
Turkish gecko :Hemidactylus turcicus
Turtle :une tortue (d’eau )
Twig :une brindille


-U-

Underside :face ventrale
Unguent ommade
Unprotected :vulnérable ,non protégé
Unsexed :non sexé
UV meter :uv- mètre
UV radiations :les rayons UV

-V-

Veg :les légumes
Veggie : (fam. ) végétarien
Vein :une veine
Venimous :venimeux
Vent :le cloaque
Veterinarian ,vet ,vet doctor :un vétérinaire
Vine ied ou bois de vigne
Viper Gecko :Teratolepis fasciata 
Viper :vipère
Vitamins :des vitamines
Vivarium ,plur. vivaria :un terrarium
Viviparous :vivipare
Vocalize :vocaliser ,émettre des sons

-W-

Wall gecko :tarente ,Tarentola mauretanica
(to ) Wander :errer
Warmth :chaleur ,tiédeur 
Warm :chaud ,tiède 
Warning : (d’ ) avertissement
Wart :une pustule
Washington agreement :la Convention de Washington (CITES)
Waterfall :cascade
Water dish :soucoupe d’eau
Water dragon hysignatus sp.
Waterproof :étanche
(to ) Wave nduler
Waving ndulation
Wavelength :la longueur d’onde (pour les rayonnements lumineux )
Waxmoth :une teigne (waxmoth larvae ,sous forme de chenilles )
WC ou Wild- Caught :animal capturé dans la nature ,import
Web :toile d’araignée
Webbed almé
Weekly :hebdomadaire
Weight :le poids
(to ) Weigh eser
Well-being :bien-être
Wet :humide
Wetness :humidité
Width :la largeur
Wild :dans la nature ,sauvage
Wilderness :désert
Wire mesh (guard ):du grillage métallique (de garde –manger )
(to )Whip :fouetter (avec la queue )
The woods :les bois
Wooden :en bois
Worm :un ver
(to ) worm :vermifuger
Worming :la vermifugation
Wound :une blessure ,une plaie

-X-

X-ray photo :une radio (des os ,des organes …)

-Y-

Yard :environ 0,90 mètre
Yolk :la partie jaune de l’oeuf
Young :jeune ,juvénile

-Z-


Note:I deliberatedly not mentionned the words which spell the same way in both languages.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i think i'll stick to english sites lol. seems a bit too awkward to read on foreign sites!


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

:bash: 



:wink: 




...and like this,U understood whadda mean? :lol:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Thorrshamri - it'll help me anyway.... next time I'm at my parents' and one of their friends asks me something I might not need my mother's help quite so often!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, bet that took you a while


----------

